# 1968 Build Sheet hiding spots???



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Where should I look for it?:confused

Thanks.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

On top of the gas tank or under the back seat are two places I know of.


----------



## Tambo (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are some places that I've collected from advice offered on forums...
on top of the gas tank, between trunk floor and tank
on top of glove box under dash
shoved into front seat springs
inside the front left fender under hood down past firewall

Have to add, under the back seat, as of now


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Stuck in the back seat springs.....usually.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

any ideas for a 67?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, Look under the rear seat springs. It is a delicate piece of paper that is sort of like an old time computer card.....eric


----------

